# Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside...



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

I dont have the TB here with me to test what is what but I"d like to solder this last connector on my MS harness. Anyone know it? I'm gonna guess that the middle is signal but I don't know for sure. Thanks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (WhiteG60)*

Middle is signal.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (need_a_VR6)*

Then which is power?







#1?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (WhiteG60)*

Whichever one makes the signal go UP with actuation







I don't have the Bentley here or I'd give you a real answer.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (need_a_VR6)*

Throttle position sensor
G69 Page 97-17
Pin 1 - Positive
Pin 2 - Wiper
Pin 3 - Ground
Wiper moves from ground to positive as throttle is opened


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (thebigmacd)*

Thank you sir!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (need_a_VR6)*

Sorry Ian only now seeing this.This is a schematic I made up a couple pf years ago.Hope it helps future readers:


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the pinout of the OBD1 2.0 TPS? Diagram inside... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thanks Issam!


----------

